# benz wheel 17x8.25 whats the best tire size



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

17x8.25 34et
what is the best tire size for this wheel


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

For one of your VWs? Probably a 225/45/17.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

depends on if you are lowered or not also


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

245/40/17


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

lowered 2.00 inches all around


----------



## sieghart234 (Jul 26, 2012)

ripNdip said:


> depends on if you are lowered or not also





babarber said:


> 245/40/17


 I think this pretty much sums up my suggestion. I'd go with 245/40/17 I think that would cut it. You could try posting a picture to make things easier. Heck, we could even suggest other affordable benz parts that you might like on your ride.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

running 215/40/17 all around rims are for sale now


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Maybe try to find the proper forum?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Maybe try to find the proper forum?


 maybe get a life no body asked you so move on


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

vrsick147 said:


> maybe get a life no body asked you so move on


 Wrong. By posting INCORRECTLY on a public forum you asked for anyone and everyone's opinion. Get a life? Lol. You're on this website too...


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

yea about tire size which was a long time ago go bug someone else ***


----------

